# Selling my collection



## SPClll (Sep 16, 2021)

I am selling off my entire collection. Make offer. I am in San Antonio, Texas.View attachment 229803


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 16, 2021)

That's alot to take in.  Clearer pictures would help.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## SPClll (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## SPClll (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## SPClll (Sep 16, 2021)

That is a lot to take in. I'm moving and can't take them. It sucks. But it is what it is. There is a Drake's Bitters and a Tippecanoe in there, a Script Buck's soda water bottle ECT.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Sep 16, 2021)

All or parts ?  What do you have in blue sodas? Any radams, jj Mack’s, Jesse moored, cutters, ect?  Old cures ? And would u ship?


----------



## TROG (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi. Do you have any Pot Lids. Thanks David


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Sep 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That's alot to take in.  Clearer pictures would help.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I know right, I'm like I want that, that, that, wife would kill me if I got all of that, I can manage that one & maybe this one, heck I want what's on that specific shelf, those would look cool, Im kinda lost for words hahaha


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Sep 17, 2021)

SPClll said:


> I am selling off my entire collection. Make offer. I am in San Antonio, Texas.View attachment 229803View attachment 229804View attachment 229805


How much for the Marbles, Native American points & the Insulators?


----------



## yacorie (Sep 17, 2021)

If you’re splitting stuff out - I’d be interested - I’m in Ct


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 17, 2021)

Nj-Ny area is my weakness. Locals are irresistible if in the budget. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## SPClll (Sep 17, 2021)

TROG said:


> Hi. Do you have any Pot Lids. Thanks David


Unfortunately, I do not.


----------



## Antiques214 (Sep 22, 2021)

Could you send me some pictures of the insulators, hutches, and that bottle up top just to the right of the jug? Also, do you have any poisons? I don't have any in my collection and would love to get one.


----------



## Huntindog (Sep 22, 2021)

Where are you located


----------



## yacorie (Sep 22, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Nj-Ny area is my weakness. Locals are irresistible if in the budget.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


What type of NY bottles?  Blobs, strap sides?  Etc?


----------



## relic rescuer (Sep 22, 2021)

SPClll said:


> I am selling off my entire collection. Make offer. I am in San Antonio, Texas.View attachment 229803View attachment 229804View attachment 229805


I'm in that boat too. Looks like you have about three times as much as me tho. Very cool stuff there.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 23, 2021)

yacorie said:


> What type of NY bottles?  Blobs, strap sides?  Etc?


Older pontiled beers and sodas focusing on more colors other than aqua. I do like stoneware but want to stay focused. Not opposed to one if local. I know Epackage02 has some local stoneware from PassaIc and Paterson N.J. that he is auctioning on Ebay right now. Buy it now has claimed one already. Good stuff. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## yacorie (Sep 23, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Older pontiled beers and sodas focusing on more colors other than aqua. I do like stoneware but want to stay focused. Not opposed to one if local. I know Epackage02 has some local stoneware from PassaIc and Paterson N.J. that he is auctioning on Ebay right now. Buy it now has claimed one already. Good stuff.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Ok I only have a few pontiled bottles from Ny - few nice blobs and embossed straps


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 23, 2021)

yacorie said:


> Ok I only have a few pontiled bottles from Ny - few nice blobs and embossed straps


You always have amazing stuff as far as I'm concerned. I always look forward to your comments and replies. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Auburnbeer (Sep 27, 2021)

SPClll said:


> Unfortunately, I do not.


Hi 
Any Auburn NY ?
Thanks, Scott


----------



## Antiques214 (Sep 28, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Older pontiled beers and sodas focusing on more colors other than aqua. I do like stoneware but want to stay focused. Not opposed to one if local. I know Epackage02 has some local stoneware from PassaIc and Paterson N.J. that he is auctioning on Ebay right now. Buy it now has claimed one already. Good stuff.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


What’s his eBay store so I can check it out?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 29, 2021)

Antiques214 said:


> What’s his eBay store so I can check it out?


His seller name is Epackage02. I don't know that they are still listed. He must list things often.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

